

River crossing puzzle (.swf) - cwt
http://freeweb.siol.net/danej/riverIQGame.swf

======
cwt
Also called Japanese IQ Test. Very similar to the Fox, Rabbit, and Cabbage
puzzle from Fargo (tv 2014)

The rules:

1\. Only 2 people on the raft at a time.

2\. The Father cannot stay with any of the daughters, without their Mother's
presence.

3\. The Mother cannot stay with any of the sons, without their Father's
presence

4\. The thief cannot stay with any family member, if the Policeman is not
there.

5\. Only the Father, the Mother and the Policeman know how to operate the
raft.

Please don't post answers in the comments.

------
gus_massa
To start, you must touch the big round blue button. I can't understand the
instructions, but after playing for a while, I can guess them. But still I
can't win.

------
nautical
[http://imgur.com/SbuAisZ](http://imgur.com/SbuAisZ)

------
huu
For anyone wondering, there is indeed a solution to this puzzle. Be
persistent!

------
JoeAltmaier
There are whole books of these kind of puzzles, some dating back 1000 years.

~~~
cwt
Do you know any titles?

~~~
JoeAltmaier
I googled 'puzzle chicken fox grain' which is the well-known example but I got
only websites but no books. Sigh. One day we'll have a search engine that you
can tell what you want instead of whispering keywords into the dark.

------
Randgalt
My wife speaks Chinese. That helped :)

